# Uncle Jimbo 2009 maximale Reifenbreite



## innerloop (27. April 2011)

Hey,

ich will mir auf mein Jimbo schön dicke Schlappen drauf ziehen und mir vorher ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einholen. Hat jemand von euch schon einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.6" probiert?
Ich habe bei Rose nachgefragt und sie geben 2.4" als maximale Reifenbreite an, aber bekanntlich fallen die Maxxis Reifen viel kleiner als die Reifen von Schwalbe aus und ein Muddy Mary in 2.35" ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Wir können hier ja eine Ceckliste machen, welche Reifen passen und welche nicht:

Maxxis Ardent 2.4" kein Problem
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" kein Problem
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4" kein Problem

Vorrangig würden mich der Ardent in 2.6", Big Betty in 2.4" und Muddy Mary in 2.5" interessieren...

Gruß Moe

PS: bitte erklärt mich jetzt nicht für verrückt, da ich so fette reifen bevorzuge, aber ich liebe deren komfort und grip bei wenig druck...


----------



## Eksduro (27. April 2011)

habe das 09er jimboe und fahre den ardent 2.6er ohne probleme...


immer ruff mit der wulst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (28. April 2011)

wo hast du den denn gekauft? bei allen shops die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, ist der nicht lieferbar...


----------



## Eksduro (28. April 2011)

silberfische.net

war allerdings auch schon letzten sommer


----------

